

Facebook is mirroring Wikipedia - salar
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wikipedia/103767749661773

======
carussell
I was just about to comment something like "They're using Wikipedia, but they
took out all the references, which is just about the stupidest damned thing
they could do."

Then I noticed the references are there, but it seems they need to work on
their scripts to show in-text citations correctly.

